# Sickness



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

For 2 days now Milo is sick after eating
He is fine in his self, cold wet nose. Loving his walks, pooing normal but is sick after eating. It's undigested, comes up as it went down.
Do I starve him for a day or do I give him cooked chicken and rice?
It started after I gave him sprats I thought maybe that upset his stomach but later he had raw turkey and that came up as well. I intended to starve him but he had a little bit of kibble which he only eats as a last resort and he 's been sick again.
Really don't know how long to leave him before we visit the vet.
Advice please.

Val


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Is it at all possible that he has eaten something that he shouldn't and there could be a blockage? is he drinking like normal? if he hasn't kept a meal down in 2 whole days. I would give the vet a call.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Thank you Mo for answering
I wondered about a blockage but hoping that as he has normal poos,it wasn't that. He doesn't seem to be in any discomfort and bounds around as normal. If he is still the same tomorrow I think a visit to the vets is the way to go 

Val


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Val, poor Milo :hug:. As Mo suggests give the vet a call if things don't improve as it could well be a blockage. Make sure he is drinking lots of water so he doesn't dehydrate.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I agree with the others Val about visiting the vets, definitely by tomorrow. Hope he is fine.x


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Just went through this with Carley!!! It was however a Friday and I had to make a quick decision . . . BUT she had very bad diarrhea also. So glad they had an appointment available for her as she seemed to deteriorate as she was being examined! Long story short she is fine now, but I would not hesitate a moment to pop him for a Vet visit!! Please keep us updated!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I had this problem with Biscuit a while ago when for a whole day he kept bringing back his meal undigested but his poo was normal. The next day we was back to normal though. I think by this stage I'd definitely just give the vet a call. Hope he's ok. x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

How's Milo today?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Sorry to read this Val ....did you call the vets? 

Please let us know how Milo is xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aww poor Milo 

How is he today Val? 

xxx


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Gave Milo scrambled egg this morning.....he kept it down .
He had tiny pieces of cooked chicken and rice this evening and that has stayed down

Someone mentioned to me that raw fish can upset some dogs so maybe it was the sprats I gave him. Although I would have thought they wouldn't have been in his system for 2 days. Anyway as much as he liked them , he won't be getting them again. Tomorrow I will give him normal size portions of food and fingers crossed everything will be fine.
Milo is a happy chappie even when he is being sick.

Val


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Great news ... mine love scrambled egg too

Sounds like a good plan, keep it simple and plain for a few days .. as long as he is drinking lots with no sickness or poos  sounds like he is getting over it 

Hugs To Milo .. think we need to see a recent photo of him please


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

It's funny (well not funny) how they can vomit and then carry on as normal where as we'd be doing the dying duck act!! 

Glad he's keeping things down though and as long as the bottom end is working ok I'm sure he'll be grand...

xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

So glad that he is on the mend. They do worry us dont they. Keep us posted hopefully he keeps a full big meal down 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Thats great news . . little baby steps!! Hope his tummy stays well tomorrow!!


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Great news ... mine love scrambled egg too
> 
> Sounds like a good plan, keep it simple and plain for a few days .. as long as he is drinking lots with no sickness or poos  sounds like he is getting over it
> 
> Hugs To Milo .. think we need to see a recent photo of him please


Jo Jo
I'm useless at this photo thing! Getting them onto photo bucket is a nightmare in itself, keep forgetting my password. I have to trawl through the photo threads for instructions every time! But I will give it another go!!
Milo is at the groomers later today( please please don't make him look idiotic) I will take a before pic and a after pic for you!

Val x


----------

